# Feeler for those interested in Chesini



## gersting (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm thinking of culling the herd a bit.

I happen to have two Chesinis, one red 55cm and one blue 57cm. Both are in pretty good shape and could be sold as complete bikes or as frame/fork combos. 

For those in the know, what would you be willing to pay for such a frame (or two!)?

I can adjust your estimates for components etc, just frame. Obviously fact specific, I know. But I'm talking ball parks here. I want to get an idea of return on effort before I really polish them up and take nice pics.

Frame are basically 









but not true track frames (my paint/chrome layout suggest same era)

I'd like to pull enough out of their sales to make a dent in a Langster purchase price.


----------

